# perch spacings



## Simmental Breeder (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi I am building my first kit box and hope to soon get my own rollers. I am going to buy the plastic perched that look like an upside down V. my question is how much head room do I need to leave between a perch and the one directly above it??

TIA


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Directly above I give them about 15" and side by side about 18" that's for homers though it keeps them from trying to mess with each other so they are more relaxed less fighting means less stress and that's good in a loft. so for rollers that should be plenty...


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine are 12" above, and the standard stud spacing for construction side to side is 18".
anything less than 12" I notice that the pigeon above can reach down and peck on the one below.


----------

